# Shar Planina, Macedonia,



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Prasse said:


> Im planning on going catskiing (boarding) this winter in Shar Planina, Macedonia.
> But recently I have heard some rumors that the descents are very flat and need more incline to be fun on snowboard.
> Has anyone in here experience from that area?


I've been trying to get a trip together for about 5 years now. Looks alright to me:





Don't think the snow is as reliable as Canada for example but from what I know about that mountain range its not flat. Something for all levels apparently. Plus where else can you cat in Europe? Nowhere.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So the terrain in that video doesn't look like it's the steepest but it does look fun. 

From a safety perspective, it is probably easier to manage the avalanche danger in terrain like that. No overhanging steep slopes that can wipe out lower angle stuff below it, etc. At least that is what I saw in the video.

Any cat operation worth it's salt will pick you up at spots you can ride right up too. I wouldn't worry about it too much if you want to go there. I would just book it. I am sure you'll have a blast.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So the terrain in that video doesn't look like it's the steepest but it does look fun. 

From a safety perspective, it is probably easier to manage the avalanche danger in terrain like that. No overhanging steep slopes that can wipe out lower angle stuff below it, etc. At least that is what I saw in the video.

Any cat operation worth it's salt will pick you up at spots you can ride right up too. I wouldn't worry about it too much if you want to go there. I would just book it. I am sure you'll have a blast.


----------

